# MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Suprim X 12 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2022)

The MSI GeForce RTX 3080 12 GB Suprim X is the highest-clocked RTX 3080 12 GB on the market and almost as fast as the RTX 3080 Ti. The large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler has the card achieve great noise levels of less than 33 dBA, which is excellent for this performance class.

*Show full review*


----------



## rodneyhchef (Feb 23, 2022)

£1350 on the scan website right now here in the UK

It seems like there are a few cards coming through something that I’ve not seen for a long time. Maybe the pricing has finally reached a balance point.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 24, 2022)

Prices surely got out of any normal sane levels.


----------



## Lifeless222 (Feb 24, 2022)

1700$....and Strix better.


----------



## watzupken (Feb 24, 2022)

I feel the VRAM usage test may or may not apply to everyone. Factually, RT @ 4K is going to be VRAM heavy, but I don't believe a lot of people will run a game @ 4K with RT on without using DLSS. Unless of course DLSS or FSR is not available in the game. But chances of a game with RT but no support for any upscaling technology is very low.


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 24, 2022)

Lifeless222 said:


> 1700$....and Strix better.


Wow…another new flash and introduction for a new GPU which cannot readily be purchased by the man on the street. Today however I needed gasoline to go to work (like any days yet to come) and finding that at the going rate, I cannot afford nor even think about any type of PC hardware or GPU upgrade. With this I am now essentially looking at (2) two unavailability’s which is plain cash on hand and no MSRP GPU’s. Besides I pack my own daily lunches and those have gone up as well by as much as 20%. I have seen better times! WTF?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 24, 2022)

a 2-year old GPU being reviewed. Wow... and it's still way overpriced over it's "supposedly" launch MSRP prices. Big pass to all the RTX30 Series. I won't be surprised if the RTX 40 Series have more or less the same "scalped" prices that these dated cards have.


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 24, 2022)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> I won't be surprised if the RTX 40 Series have more or less the same "scalped" prices that these dated cards have?


 
Coming soon? Indefinite NVIDIA or TSMC delays? Reading the news today I am convinced that China is now closely watching how Biden is continuing in handling the Ukraine dilemma. Next at stake it’s the future of Taiwan. China wants it back as it considers Taiwan to be a rebel region that must be reunited with the mainland. America in turn actually never officially recognized Taiwan as a country and the United Nations expelled Taiwan in 1971 and instead recognized the CCP/PRC as the official government of China. For a minute or so I was under the impression that gasoline here would stay under the average price per gallon of less than $3.00 and my dream of a RTX30 series would imminently come true. But the news media now uses the word imminently as a call to war. Greetings from the man on the street! WTF!


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 24, 2022)

Tom Sunday said:


> Coming soon? Indefinite NVIDIA or TSMC delays? Reading the news today I am convinced that China is now closely watching how Biden is continuing in handling the Ukraine dilemma. Next at stake it’s the future of Taiwan. China wants it back as it considers Taiwan to be a rebel region that must be reunited with the mainland. America in turn actually never officially recognized Taiwan as a country and the United Nations expelled Taiwan in 1971 and instead recognized the CCP/PRC as the official government of China. For a minute or so I was under the impression that gasoline here would stay under the average price per gallon of less than $3.00 and my dream of a RTX30 series would imminently come true. But the news media now uses the word imminently as a call to war. Greetings from the man on the street! WTF!


I sure love politics in a tech forum


----------



## arni-gx (Feb 25, 2022)

MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Suprim X 12 GB Review
					

The MSI GeForce RTX 3080 12 GB Suprim X is the highest-clocked RTX 3080 12 GB on the market and almost as fast as the RTX 3080 Ti. The large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler has the card achieve great noise levels of less than 33 dBA, which is excellent for this performance class.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




hmm..... average performance for 4K is 8% more powerfull, better than rtx 3080 10gb.........but, much worse 3% than rtx 3080 ti 12gb......not bad not good either.......


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 25, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> I sure love politics in a tech forum


Of course you are correct. There should be no politics inserted into any of the tech forums anywhere. But for me politics (no matter how hard I continue to work) starting to now gravely hit my pocketbook and interfering in my dreams of tech upgrades and notions. All I can say for the man on the street like me…no more money for Best Buy, B&H, Newegg or Amazon, etc. Unfortunately gas prices here in LA are still going up! Today premium goes for $6.86 per gallon. Most all my driving now is done out of sheer necessity. Most people here have no choice other than driving themselves to work and sitting on the freeway! When you pay to pay more money to drive, you have to take the money from somewhere else. For most ‘lower food-chain’ guys like me savings do not exist. Charging the cost of all your gas on credit cards does and many of us now will opt to pay only their credit card minimums. Where does leave the MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Suprim X 12 GB and most of the other fine products proffered here? I dare not to say. But I do know reality bites!


----------



## SoppingClam (Feb 26, 2022)

Well I bought mine today. The package and general premium quality was a nice touch. It is fricken huge and weighs a tonne. Glad it has a mounting bracket to go with or RIP mboard slot.. its a beautiful beast.  
Having a high power limit, 3x 8pin slots with this card and a cold case makes this better than anything around imo. It clocks so damn high. Yay


----------



## blueferrari (Mar 9, 2022)

I guess I was unlucky and lucky. I had a Gigabyte 2080ti, which I purchased in 2019 and in late December (2021) I noticed it was over heating and other weird shit. I returned it to the store and they had to send it back to Gigabyte (Not the first time I've had to send a Gigabyte card back) 3 weeks later I'm informed they will need to replace it. The store offered me a 3070ti, which I rejected as a fair replacement, but in the end just decided to spend an extra $230 Australian on a 3080 Gigabyte Master, (I liked the idea of a digital display, but it never worked or saved). Worst decision... just a month later this one had to be replaced, as it was also deemed faulty, as again doing weird things. So, I was offered another replacement and I decided never to buy another Gigabyte card, as I've had 4 over the last 7 years and 3 had been returned. So, I went with this beautiful 3080 MSI Suprim X 12GB in question and I must say, it's a gem. So quiet, no hiccups (so far), looks absolutely fantastic, good quality and is up their with the ti models. I don't do competitive gaming, just Sim Racing against AI, so quality is more important than performance and high frame rates. Smooth 60 FPS at 4K on Ultra High setting is a breeze for this card and I'm thinking of going to a 120Hz TV as a monitor to jack it up to 120FPS. So, the moral to the story is, don't buy Gigabyte, as they are unreliable and I think the 12 GB card is effectively a 3080 Super, or if you like, an advanced 3080, inline with 3080ti performance. I highly recommend it.


----------



## SoppingClam (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi, nice review again. 

I have this card but just noticed on the features page 2 you have it listed as having only HDMI 2.0 & DisplayPort 1.4.

Of course it is actually HDMI 2.1 and are DisplayPort v1.4a. My Sony Bravia TV just updated with the VRR update. Nice to get 120hz VRR G-Sync working. So silky smooth 

I am sure you know, but maybe worth updating for others.


----------

